# WARNER ROBINS,GA-M-ID802432-WONDERFUL CONFORMATION



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

No Name 

German Shepherd Dog
Large Adult Male Dog Pet ID: 8-02432 
Warner Robins Animal Control, Warner Robins, GA 










Boy, this is one handsome german shepherd. He is black and tan and has wonderful conformation. He will be available for adoption on August 5, 2008 if he is not reclaimed by his owner. TO INQUIRE ABOUT ADOPTION, PLEASE CALL THE WR ANIMAL CONTROL SHELTER AT 478-929-7280.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11449130

Warner Robins Animal Control 
Warner Robins, GA 
478-929-7280


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

down on page 2 without even a comment...darn crappy pics!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

back up from page 2 again


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump!!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Thank you Cindy for noticing him


----------



## melonyjhsn (Mar 8, 2007)

This guy is a double post...

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=751037&page=2#Post751037

Might be why people are not bumping the thread. Is it true he will only be released to a rescue due to the parvo outbreak?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I went back pages before I posted...don't know how I missed that...
Thanks.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

no longer listed


----------

